# Spellforce 2 - Shadow Wars und Dragon Storm Sammelthread



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2008)

Dieser Thread ist dem Spiel Spellforce 2 und allem was dazu gehört gewidmet.

PS: wie kommt man an der Stelle mit dem Puzzelkreis weiter??
Da hab ich zuletzt aufgegeben...


----------



## TMX (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätt auch noch ne Frage: Einer meiner Freunde hat ne ATI 9800 und versucht Shadow Wars zu spielen. Nach seiner Schilderung fehlt beim ihm der Boden, Bäume, Einheiten etc. kann er sehen, Plateaus und Wege jedoch nicht, was natürlich das Spielerlebnis etwas  einschränkt. Prozessor und Co. weiß ich jetzt leider nicht. Kennt jemand dies Problem??

PS: Ja, das Kreisrätsel konnt ich lösen, hab jedoch keine Spielstand mehr, mit dem ich nachgucken könnte, wie das ging. Sorry! 

PPS: SpellForce 2 Komplettlösung auf Game Basis 
Vorsicht, nicht den Spaß verderben lassen!!!


----------



## chosen (9. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist dem Spiel Spellforce 2 und allem was dazu gehört gewidmet.
> 
> PS: wie kommt man an der Stelle mit dem Puzzelkreis weiter??
> Da hab ich zuletzt aufgegeben...



Auf dem kleinen Kreis in der Mitte ist die Lösung :>


----------



## DaxTrose (13. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mir heute Spellforce 2 über eine bekannte Spielezeitschrift (nennt sich leider so) geholt und habe das Problem, dass der Vorfilm ohne Sound läuft. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem oder kennt sogar die Lösung?

EDIT: Das Problem trat nicht mehr auf, als ich einen Spielstand angelegt hatte! Komisch!


----------



## Cowboy28 (16. Januar 2009)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute Spellforce 2 über eine bekannte Spielezeitschrift (nennt sich leider so) geholt und habe das Problem, dass der Vorfilm ohne Sound läuft. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem oder kennt sogar die Lösung?
> 
> EDIT: Das Problem trat nicht mehr auf, als ich einen Spielstand angelegt hatte! Komisch!



Hatte ich damals auch, bei mir hat die Installation des neuesten Treibers für den Onboard Sound geholfen...


----------



## Anästhetika (17. Januar 2009)

Hach die Spellforce Reihe is sehr geil, hab ich lange zeit gezockt  Manchmal musste ich aber doch in die komplettlösung schauen...


----------

